
Mapbox makes all their map APIs free until June 11 - rkda
https://blog.mapbox.com/developer-maps-platform-5d05e670cf76
======
rkda
You can check out the docs here:

[https://www.mapbox.com/api-documentation/](https://www.mapbox.com/api-
documentation/)

Gallery here:

[https://www.mapbox.com/gallery/](https://www.mapbox.com/gallery/)

I'm not affiliated with Mapbox in any way btw. Just a fan of their products :)

------
ddtaylor
I always thought that anyone competing with Google Maps API would likely
remove the "private access" restriction, but this service keeps it behind a
$500 paywall - I guess that's significantly better than Google's cost for the
same thing ($10k IIRC)

